# Best Toner to get Hair Platinum Blonde?



## Eva 14 (Nov 17, 2013)

For years, I have bleached my naturally medium to light brown hair to platinum blonde. My colorist puts the bleach on for 65 min. (20 volume) washes it out, then applies the toner.

  My big problem: A couple of years ago Clairol stopped making my beloved 323d extra lite platinum blonde creme toner! It was the PERFECT shade of platinum, very white with very little gold. I loved that stuff! It made my hair glisten!

  When Clairorol discontinued their toners, my hairdresser switched me to Wella's White Lady T18. The problem: My hair is NOW golden blonde, NOT the silvery white platinum blonde that Clairol used to give me. Yes, the change is pretty subtle, but people who haven't seen me for a while have commented on my "new darker shade of blonde", etc.

  I recently found an old hairbrush from a few years back that had strands of my old color on it. I compared the strands of my old color to the strands of my current color, and my current color is definitely a full shade darker. It's the difference between whitish extra light platinum VS. golden blonde.

  Any tips for alternate toners I could try to achieve whitish platinum? With the Clairol 323d my hairdresser only had to use 10 volume peroxide with it. I'm thinking about asking her to use 20 volume peroxide with the Wella, but she's really hesitant to do anything that might damage my hair. (I already have some breakage....goes with being a bleached blonde.)

  I do use Aveda blue malva shampoo to try to couteract the goldness. Still, nothing works like my old Clairol toner.

  My hairdresser doesn't seem to think that this is a big issue. I guess for her, close enough is good enough, but not for me. It's so tough to have found the PERFECT shade of hair color only to have it DISCONTINUED!

  I've read some good reviews of Wella T18 (the toner I use now) so I don't understand why it doesn't seem to be making my hair whitish. We leave it on for 10 min., just like we did with the Clairol. (My hairdresser won't leave it on longer than 10 min.).

  The only options I can think of are 1. Use the Wella T18 with 20 volume peroxide, instead of 10 volume. Risks damaging my hair further and unsure if my stylist will agree to this. 2. Try a different toner. At Sally's they said that Wella T18 would do the job.

  What are the other options for toners? I've looked around online and have seen something called Manic Panic Virgin Snow---is that better than Wella T18? Are there any other toner options for WHITISH BLONDE? Who else makes toners?

  Thanks for any advice!


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 16, 2014)

I use the ISO I Colour in 10SA and that gives me the platinum blonde colour x


----------



## DIVABT (Aug 23, 2014)

Use Wella T 14 SILVER LADY! Guaranteed to give you that platinum, gorgeous shade. It's designed to cut orange/yellow...and it sure does. You need the blue that T 14 has. T 18 is primarily purple/violet. T14 has both blue and violet. Trust me, you won't be disappointed. Then use the blue protein filler at Sally's and You've got PERFECTION both in color (T14) and in texture (blue protein filler) ;-)


----------



## liah (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi, which filler is that? Stopped by Sally's today and they have COLORFUL filler #3 Platinum. But it looked purple, and purple dyes my hair purple. The sales person seemed clueless


----------



## liah (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi, which filler is that? Stopped by Sally's today and they have COLORFUL filler #3 Platinum. But it looked purple, and purple dyes my hair purple. The sales person seemed clueless 

 


​​


----------



## herama (Jan 18, 2015)

Did you ever find a good sub for the 323d?
  I decided go back to platinum after 8 years of natural blonde. I mistakenly assumed my old 323d would still be available. I am very unhappy to find it's not.
  After reading this thread, I purchased the Wella T14, but the darker areas are still yellowish and the lighter parts are too ashy!
  I remember once getting my hair colored professionally and the colorist dyed my hair what she called "platinum" but  tone was more of a pinkish or something. It was very unflattering and made my skin look red.
  This reminds me of that.
  How do I get my former, flattering, glistening whitish/silver hair without the 323d?!


----------

